# Anonimo Hi-Dive Arrives



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

Arriving last week was a preowned Anonimo Hi-Dive (Mod. 2011), a numbered limited edition of 499 pieces total according to the caseback. It doesn't seem like there is much information about this one out there, so I thought I would post up my initial thoughts and a few pics. 

This one definitely breaks away from the "clean and uncluttered" designs that I love from Anonimo...I was a bit concerned that the dial design might be a bit too busy for me, but there is something about this one that "works", and I'm liking it quite a bit so far.|>

Speaking of the dial design (which is the main differentiator for the Hi-Dive IMO when compared to the other, more classic dialed pieces like the Millemetri and regular Polluce)&#8230;the Hi-Dive has a central located hours scale and a uniquely designed hour hand which makes reading the hour at a glance very easy despite the "busier" dial IMO. On the outer portion of the dial is the minutes plot and a uniquely designed minutes hand in red (which is also tipped with Red Superluminova which is a cool touch). Also on the outer portion of the dial is the continuous seconds scale/track which is perfectly aligned to the tip of the seconds hand. 

The dial lume (as noted from Anonimo) is said to be hand applied on the dial and it does show in terms of being slightly 'mottled' in appearance&#8230;it does shine fairly brightly (I would say average/acceptable), but not nearly as bright or evenly as the lume on the hands which is more up to the Anonimo standard of bright and even. I would say that my other Anonimo pieces have specifically better dial lume which is more evenly applied and very bright and comparable to the best out there. I will say the hand applied dial lume does lend a feeling of "soul" which is kind of cool, but I know many lume lovers who would be disappointed by the "inconsistency". 

The magnified date at "almost 4 o'clock" is well done. I tend to prefer not to have a Cyclops magnifier attached to the outside of the crystal, so having this one which is mounted directly to the dial is nice&#8230;I would be ok with having no date magnifier at all, but in any case, it's all good.

The Ox-Pro finished case is in the style/size of the Millemetri and Polluce cases from Anonimo&#8230;the Hi-Dive makes reference to the Millemetri on both the dial and the caseback while having the Hi-Dive "big crown" and also the auto HEV (which has been handed down to the Polluce). I would say the Ox-Pro case wears ever so slightly smaller than the same case in ss, but I guess that is expected.

Here are the top level specs according to Anonimo:

*Movement*[/B] - Automatic caliber ANONIMO 01.0 on base ETA 2824-2 with rotor manufactured upon Anonimo specifications. 21 jewels, colimaçon finish, adjusted 4 positions, 28.800 A/h. Power reserve 40 hours.

*Functions*[/B] - Hours, minutes, central seconds. Magnified date window at h. 4.

*Watch Case*[/B] - Sand-blasted AISI316 Plus stainless steel case manufactured in three screw locked components. Diameter 42.00 mm, maximum diameter at the protection crown tool 44.50 mm.. Satinated back cover. Great dimensions large crown for scuba diving function. Automatic helium expulsion valve. Extra thick domed sapphire crystal. Ox-Pro blackening treatment process of the case surface and passivated for antireflection and anticorrosion functions.

*Water Resistance*[/B] - 120 ATM

*Dial*[/B] - Extra thick dial with differentiated luminous coating: central hours scale and hand treated with Green Superluminova; minutes plots and hand on the ring treated with Red Superluminova; continuous seconds scale and hand treated with White Superluminova. All hands are exclusively manufactured upon Anonimo design specifications. Magnified date window at h. 4.

So&#8230;I'm liking this one quite a bit so far and the Hi-Dive is giving me something different and unique from the Anonimo brand that I like so well anyway. I will definitely be exploring some different strap options with this one.:-!

Here are a few pics:


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Very nice watch! That has got to be the best black/ox-pro's divers out there. Love it. 

Congrats! :-!


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

very different and very good...this is its nicest incarnation (the High Dive). Really stunning.

The 15 and 45 markers look like that's how opposing football/soccer players exit the coliseum of the watch, which is very cool! :-!

Anonimo, as you quote, says a 2824 21 jewel, which would make it a 2892. It'd be nice to know.

This baby goes on my dream list.


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

The BUG is bitting !!!!

Really nice addition, JayVeez is correct the best black diver !!!!

Enjoy it and wear it in the best of health !


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Very nice indeed mate. I've always liked the Hi-Dive, and sometimes regret not picking one up when a good deal has come about.

Definitely wouldn't complain with one of these in my posession


----------



## Willith (Aug 6, 2007)

Congrats! I've always liked this model, so if/when you tire of it let me know. ;-) Thanks for the nice review and great pictures! It looks good on your wrist and it will be interesting to see other straps on the watch. Wear it well and thanks for sharing. :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

NO chance, got dibs already, talked to Chris the day he bought it:-d but Chris ain't much of a seller, he has a watch-hoarding problem;-)

Chris as I told you the other day, big congrats, she is a beauty and you don'r see those often! You got a great deal too!:-!
Hope you're feeling better by the way!



Willith said:


> Congrats! I've always liked this model, so if/when you tire of it let me know. ;-) Thanks for the nice review and great pictures! It looks good on your wrist and it will be interesting to see other straps on the watch. Wear it well and thanks for sharing. :-!


----------



## coffo (Jul 4, 2010)

Congratulation is fantastic


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind words and congrats on the Hi-Dive!!! 

Agree, the Ox-Pro case is a great combo for this dial!!!!:-!

Sean - I guess I hadn't really noticed the 21 jewel designation referenced with the 2824 movement (since as far as I know, the 2824 is exclusively a 25 jewel movement). I'm thinking it may just be a typo on the 21 jewel reference since Anonimo does use the 2892 in some of their pieces. I've also seen reference to the Sellita SW200 for some of the Nimo pieces, but as far as I know the SW200 is a clone of the 2824 with 26 jewels...so beats me???:think:

Brice - Yes...:-d:-d:-d...I think I'm on the WIS 7 step program...I think the first step is admitting you have a problem...;-)...:think:...I seem to be having difficulty getting past step 1...:-d:-!...and I may have read somewhere that there really is no cure...I think there are at least a few here that may be able to relate!!!!;-)

Thanks again guys...I'm enjoying this one!!!


----------

